# New 4x4 single WR!



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 26, 2009)

This is probably in the comeptition thread, but Erik Akkersdijk got 39.83 for 4x4 at the German Open! I wonder what is next...

P.S. - This thread is to draw attention to the WR.


----------



## stuvalt309 (Apr 26, 2009)

i bet people will be solving it in 25 seconds!


----------



## nitrocan (Apr 26, 2009)

stuvalt309 said:


> i bet people will be solving it in 25 seconds!



Or how about "Congratulations Erik!" ?

The first sub40, should have felt awesome!


----------



## Garmon (Apr 26, 2009)

Well done Erik! You deserve it considering your 40.05 in January!


----------



## Kyle™ (Apr 26, 2009)

To be honest, I am not too surprised, Erik is very talented. Is the building still intact after you dropped that bomb Erik?


----------



## Nukoca (Apr 26, 2009)

WAY 2 GO ERIK!

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## andatude (Apr 26, 2009)

congratulations


----------



## SparkZer00 (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm going to ask what is probably on everyone's mind- did we get video?


----------



## qqwref (Apr 26, 2009)

Much congratulations Erik! I knew you could do it!

Now can you get a sub-40 second solve on the hi-games 4x4?


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 27, 2009)

and also, Kai Jiptner broke the multi BLD record! 10/10 in 42:06...WOW. I reckon he could fit about 15 cubes in to an hour if he tried!


----------



## Hakan (Apr 27, 2009)

Congrats, Erik!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 27, 2009)

*faints* 
the sign of sub40 officially is too much for me to handle


----------



## FrankLZ (Apr 27, 2009)

Here's the video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHSj1Ij7NrM

He is incredible.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 27, 2009)

FrankLZ said:


> Here's the video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHSj1Ij7NrM
> 
> He is incredible.



OMG YESSSSS!!!


----------



## byu (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks for the video, and congratulations Erik!


----------



## Tortin (Apr 27, 2009)

Congrats Erik!


----------



## riffz (Apr 27, 2009)

jUST BLEW MY MIND!


----------



## mati rubik (Apr 27, 2009)

amazing, just amazing


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 27, 2009)

Whoa! Now Erik 4x4 single WR, Amazing!! Unbelievable!!!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 27, 2009)

Only a matter of time. Fantastic solve!


----------



## Nukoca (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## ManuK (Apr 27, 2009)

Great solve, now for sub-40 averages!!!(maybe within 2 years)


----------



## qazefth (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice Solve, It was fantastic. Thanks to the person who tape the solve.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 27, 2009)

I sat in front of him, so I could'nt see his solve 
It's his fault that I messed up a H-Perm 

Congrats!


----------



## gasmus (Apr 27, 2009)

Great job Erik!



ManuK said:


> Great solve, now for sub-40 averages!!!(maybe within 2 years)



That long?


----------



## Stefan (Apr 27, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> *Now* Erik 4x4 single WR, Amazing!!


Huh?



shoot1510 said:


> Unbelievable!!!


HUH?


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Apr 27, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > *Now* Erik 4x4 single WR, Amazing!!
> ...



Lol. 

Congrats Erik.


----------



## teller (Apr 27, 2009)

Erik Akkersdijk rules!

I'm a huge fan.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 27, 2009)

Wow, congratz. Very nice solve.

[Off-topic]The video had 34 seconds worth of the solve in 31 seconds of film. WTF?[/Off-topic]


----------



## Jason (Apr 27, 2009)

At the start of the video, the timer is already at 3.84 seconds


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 27, 2009)

Yes, Alex (who caught the video on tape) was watching my amazing solve ^^ (2:27) so he only was able to start it a but too late...


I have the reaction (and the last 5 seconds) of Erik's WR on video


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Apr 27, 2009)

Jason said:


> At the start of the video, the timer is already at 3.84 seconds



39.83 - 3.84 > 31 seconds


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 27, 2009)

Congrats Erik!


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Apr 27, 2009)

Yes said:


> I have the reaction (and the last 5 seconds) of Erik's WR on video


What are you waiting for?


----------



## Shamah02 (Apr 28, 2009)

Congrats Erik!! I can barely even reduce a 4x4 to a 3x3 in that time!!! just amazing


----------



## Rubikgenius (Apr 28, 2009)

That is one epic solve. Congratulations!


----------



## Erik (Apr 28, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Much congratulations Erik! I knew you could do it!
> 
> Now can you get a sub-40 second solve on the hi-games 4x4?



Umm I just can't, I suck at computer cubes :S

Thanks for uploading! 

The solve before, I think it was 42 I already thought: damn another solve which could've been sub 40 if it wasn't for parity. Also I was already so close at 40.05 and 40.13 so I guess it was inevitable 
Centres were easy to lucky, I guess it was about... 5 or 6 second centres xD
Whatever, its not a big improvement but at least the WR is sub-40 now


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Apr 28, 2009)

GREAT work Erik!



StefanPochmann said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > *Now* Erik 4x4 single WR, Amazing!!
> ...



Aah yes, the inevitable objection to someone's post by Stefan. What's the cause this time Stefan?


----------



## Stefan (Apr 28, 2009)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> Aah yes, the inevitable objection to someone's post by Stefan. What's the cause this time Stefan?


Seriously? First he implies that Erik didn't already have that record (which is wrong), and then he even calls Erik getting the WR "unbelievable" (which is insulting).


----------



## Swoncen (Apr 28, 2009)

I think he didn't mean it that way.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Apr 28, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> DAE_JA_VOO said:
> 
> 
> > Aah yes, the inevitable objection to someone's post by Stefan. What's the cause this time Stefan?
> ...



Ugh... nevermind...


----------



## Stefan (Apr 28, 2009)

Swoncen said:


> I think he didn't mean it that way.


Never said he did. Just tried to make him aware what what he said implies. If *I* insult people unintentionally, I'd rather have it pointed out than continue doing it. Of course maybe Erik himself maybe didn't notice or mind it at all, although I think I did see him reprimand someone at youtube once for congratulating him to "get" WRs he already had.

Ugh, I need to make my points clearer or just stop. I'm sorry for hijacking threads this way. For now, I'll stop for a while.

Finally: Congrats, Erik. Great as usual.


----------



## Erik (Apr 28, 2009)

haha, all this fuss for nothing  If I am already letting myself be annoyed by these minuscule things then I think I'd be annoyed all my life


----------



## Kian (Apr 28, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> DAE_JA_VOO said:
> 
> 
> > Aah yes, the inevitable objection to someone's post by Stefan. What's the cause this time Stefan?
> ...



While that's understandable if you only take that post at face value, note that it is entirely possible that "now" was intended to be "new". This is the poster that whom the whole grammar post was about. Even if it wasn't, one letter is certainly not beyond anyone to mistype.

And I'm don't feel that taking the "unbelievable" as insulting is fair. It's a common colloquial expression that doesn't always imply something is literally "not believable." Rather, it often just means something is amazing.

Either way, I think we both know the kid was certainly trying to be complimentary.

Most importantly, though, congrats Erik on another cubing milestone!


----------



## luke1984 (Apr 28, 2009)

Congratulations Erik, very good solve!


----------



## Cerberus (Apr 28, 2009)

Congratulations again Erik, I was just a little bored and looked something up.
you did 13 of the top 25 4x4 solves... that's crazy


----------



## mmjmike (Apr 28, 2009)

Congratulations, Erik!!!

professionalism + luck = WR


----------



## ConnorCuber (Apr 29, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> DAE_JA_VOO said:
> 
> 
> > Aah yes, the inevitable objection to someone's post by Stefan. What's the cause this time Stefan?
> ...



Normally,(Around where I live atleast) unbelievable is a compliment, it's kind of like saying "Wow, I didn't ever expect a time like that."


----------



## byu (Apr 29, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > DAE_JA_VOO said:
> ...



Where I live, unbelievable means "Wow! I never realized that was even possible! Great job!"


----------



## spdcbr (Apr 29, 2009)

Amazing...people's skills haven't rusted...they're getting better!


----------



## byu (Apr 29, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> Amazing...people's skills haven't rusted...they're getting better!



Why would they not get better?

Practice=Faster=Better

If you practice, you get better.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Apr 29, 2009)

byu said:


> ConnorCuber said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...



Yeah, same thing pretty much, just I used cubing in my reference.


----------



## byu (Apr 29, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > ConnorCuber said:
> ...



So "Unbelievable!" is a compliment, but the first part of shoot1510's post still made no sense.


----------



## spdcbr (Apr 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHSj1Ij7NrM
send this to your frineds!


----------



## Stefan (Apr 29, 2009)

byu said:


> So "Unbelievable!" is a compliment


Depends on what it refers to. In his case, he said it's unbelievable that Erik got the WR. The way I quoted unfortunately hid that context, sorry about this confusion.


----------



## byu (Apr 29, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > So "Unbelievable!" is a compliment
> ...



OK, you're right. Stefan wins this debate once more.


----------



## nitrocan (Apr 29, 2009)

It's pretty unclear what he was trying to say in that sentence. Maybe he was referring to Erik's solve.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Apr 29, 2009)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > I have the reaction (and the last 5 seconds) of Erik's WR on video
> ...


We're waiting...


----------



## jcuber (May 3, 2009)

I think shoot's post was just an "I want more posts so I'll post this" kind of thing. Stefan, don't stop pointing out that kind of thing, it usually is very funny.

[offtopic] Eventually cubers as a whole will all get carpal tunnel or arthritis and cubing will die as a health risk. [/offtopic]


----------



## byu (May 3, 2009)

jcuber said:


> [offtopic] Eventually cubers as a whole will all get carpal tunnel or arthritis and cubing will die as a health risk. [/offtopic]



Cubing - a health risk, kind of hard to believe right now, but I guess it's possible.


----------



## Kian (May 3, 2009)

byu said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > [offtopic] Eventually cubers as a whole will all get carpal tunnel or arthritis and cubing will die as a health risk. [/offtopic]
> ...



It is possible, but CTS is largely a byproduct of genetic factors. The stress hurts, but if you're not predisposed to it, you're much less likely to get it.


----------

